# Official New York Knicks @ Chicago Bulls 12/17/2009



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

vs. 








Bulls are 8-15 Bulls are 6-5 at home

Knicks are 8-16. Knicks are 4-8 on the road.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Knicks stats of interest

103.1 pts a game and allow 106.3

They shoot .452% and .348(229-658)% OMG! They shoot a ton of threes! About 27 attempts a game.

They give up .484% and .322%. 

They are out rebounded by 5 a game. 

Al Harrington 19.8
David Lee 18.1
Danilo Gallinari 13.5
Wilson Chandler 13.1
Larry Hughes 12.3
Nate Robinson 10.9

David Lee leads the team in rebounding with 10.10 

Chris Duhon leads the team in assists with 6.3 a game. 

They dont have anyone with over 1 block a game. They dont play any defense.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls stats

90.2 pts a game. Allow 98.9 pts a game. 

.423% and .290(78-269)% To put this into perspective, NY shoots 3 times as many threes as we do. 

They give up .454% and .308% 

Bulls are out rebounded by 0.1 a game. 

Luol Deng 17.6 
Derrick Rose 16.3
John Salmons 13.3
Joakim Noah 10.2

Joakim Noah leads the team in rebounding with 12.1 and in blocks per game with 1.9 

Derrick Rose leads the team in assists with 5.5 

John Salmons .381% and .317%
Kirk Hinrich .342% and .292%
Jannero Pargo .352% and .295%

Three of our 4 rotational guards cannot shoot.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

This one might be winnable.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

ScottVdub said:


> This one might be winnable.


Knicks are probably thinking the same thing.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

This is really a must win for the Bulls. You can overcome the occasional flop game of losing to a bad team at home, but we lose this and it becomes a trend. 

I was starting to get optimistic since Tyrus is almost back and we almost have (had?) everyone at full strength, finally. But now, I'm not so sure. Rose & Noah injured = Trouble.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Salmons, please, do something tonight.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I kinda want to lose. Give even more reason to fire VDN


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Curry may finally play here for the first time in ages:

http://www.chicagobreakingsports.com/2009/12/knicks-curry-finally-will-play-in-hometown.html


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Game tied 6-6 early


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Time out Bulls 11-6 Knicks. 

NY 75%, Bulls 33%. 

A. Harrington 6 pts 2-2 for 3's.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wasy Basket for lee 13-6


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jeffries with the put back 15-6.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah at the line, made them both.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

salmons misses a 3, Deng rebounds, salmons drives and travels.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jeffries for 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Harrington fouled on the break. 

FTA made them both 19-8 NY


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses, miller rebounds, misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

harrington for 3! 22-8


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses a 3. 

Harrigton for 3 again 25-8


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose hits the jumper.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandlder wide open for the layup.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose hits again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose makes it 3 in a row.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon for 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose hits again

Its Rose vs the knicks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

chandler hits a 3


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

**** the Knicks 3 point shooting. Rose heating up though.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:03 33-16 NY

Knicks 67% and 58% in threes (7-12)

Harrington 14, Rose 8

Bulls shooting 35% and zero%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Eddy Curry in the game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah fouls Curry 

splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry called for the charge


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng for 3! 34-23


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of 1, 34-23 NY

Putting Curry in the game stopped all momentum the knicks had at that time. 

NY 60% and 54%

Bulls 38% and 50% 

Harrington 14, Rose 8


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the brick


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry with the airball. 

Gibson hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng in transition for two and was fouled. 

Curry with the foul. 

Deng hits ft 34-28


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons to Gibson for the lay up Bulls down by 4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler with the floater


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the floater and was fouled!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8:53 36-32 NY

NY 46% and 41%

Bulls 43%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich fta good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng drives, misses, but was fouled

Made them both, Bulls down 1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the long jumper, bulls lead


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jeffries fouls Gibson on the rebound attempt, that makes 3 for him


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Knicks have missed 11 3's in a row now!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

NY is now shooting 37% and 30% in 3's. 

At the 5:42 mark, NY has 2 pts this quarter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng drives in for the lay up game tied at 39


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lee with the tip in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

noah with the baseline shot for 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lee is fouled. 

makes both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the dunk in transition


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with a block!

Deng misses a layup


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah is fouled by Lee

splits the pair, bulls by 1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:48 44-43 Bulls. 

Deng, Harrington 14, Lee 11. 

Bulls 44%, NY 38%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson fouls harrington on the drive

splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose for two!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gallinari for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the drive in transition


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of two. 50-48 NY

NY 38% Bulls 43%

Deng 14 (8 rebounds) Rose 10

Harrington 15, Lee 11. 

Noah has just 2 rebounds.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

D'Antoni is a joke. 29 three-point attempts in the first half?! I don't think I've ever seen that before. Yeah, really "innovative" coaching.

I know Bulls fans have no right to say that, as we're ugly to watch as well. I just like bashing the Knicks I suppose. That is all.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jeffries with the dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller with the air ball


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon with the off foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller short on this shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Harrington for 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon for 3. 57-48 NY


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the lay up on the break


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lee fouls Noah on the rebound


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

salmons a jumper from the baseline and is fouled by Chandler!

Hits the ft. Bulls down 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah to Rose to Salmons on the break for the dunk! Bulls tie.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

yodurk said:


> D'Antoni is a joke. 29 three-point attempts in the first half?! I don't think I've ever seen that before. Yeah, really "innovative" coaching.
> 
> I know Bulls fans have no right to say that, as we're ugly to watch as well. I just like bashing the Knicks I suppose. That is all.


They said the 29 attempts in an nba record.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

great lead pass by Rose on that Salmons dunk


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Deng is rebounding well... I'm sure it doesn't hurt that Noah draws attention on the boards


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses a 3


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Our team does not communicate well defensively


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler with the easy 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler scores again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the jumper from the ft line


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Gibson hits a nice open jumper... then takes one with a hand in his face that he would have been better off holding on to


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon misses the floater but gets his rebound. 

Chandler scores in close. NY up 4


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

NBA.com Audio League Pass doesn't work...anyone know where I can listen to the game?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah at the line makes both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah hits two more fts. Game tied


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng for two in close.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

lol so a second ago Neil Funk says Gallinari is 1-7 from 3(when Yahoo says he's 1-6) as he says that Gallinari misses another 3 and it somehow turns into 1 for 9. Counting fail.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the jumper from the key. Bulls up 4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gallinari for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lee from in close, NY up 1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of 3 NY up by 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the charge. Lee takes it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gallinari for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons to Noah for the dunk


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Noah throws that ***** down


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the jumper, bulls down 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah rebounds the miss, gets fouled. 

Makes both fts. Bulls down 1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gallinari for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses from the baseline, gets the rebound and scores in close. 

Game tied. Timeout Knicks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng has 22 and 12. 

Gibson has 10 rebounds.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Is Rose hurt? He hasn't play in 4th.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the jumper, Bulls up 2


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Gibson having a very solid night


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson scores and is fouled! 

83-79 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bullsger said:


> Is Rose hurt? He hasn't play in 4th.


I dont know. Nothing was said about him being hurt


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Taj fta is missed


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah to Rose for the layup


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose drives and scores on the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:17 87-81 Bulls


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Salmons nails it


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons for 3. 90-81 Bulls with 40 seconds left.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Swirsky just said "baby onions".


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Call me crazy but I really think the Knicks are tanking it, no team should ever shoot that many 3's and expect to win. I know they have 0 inside scoring or a legit go to guy but nearly 50 3 point attempts!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brad Miller did not score this game.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> I dont know. Nothing was said about him being hurt


Thanks. 

Bulls 90 Knicks 81 

47 seconds to play...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gallinari made a three. Another time out


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Salmons makes 2 FTs

Bulls 92 Knicks 84

37 seconds to play


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lee fouls salmons. 

FTA Makes both Time out Knicks


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

2 seconds enough time for Knicks to get the 3-pointer

Bulls leading 94-87 with 30 seconds to play


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls get their 9th win

Bulls 98 Knicks 89

Deng 24 pts, 12 reb
Rose 18 pts, 6 ast
Noah 15 pts, 9 reb
Salmons 20 pts, 7 reb


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

So what's the whole putting up a ton of 3s strategy supposed to do for the Knicks?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

narek said:


> So what's the whole putting up a ton of 3s strategy supposed to do for the Knicks?


I think its the tank the season get a high draft pick + clear out salary strategy. 

No way is what the Knicks did a winning strategy, I swear to god I think they are tanking the season. Nearly 50 3 point shots attempted!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Call me crazy but I really think the Knicks are tanking it, no team should ever shoot that many 3's and expect to win. I know they have 0 inside scoring or a legit go to guy but nearly 50 3 point attempts!


It's shocking, true -- but then again, this is Mike D'Antoni's team we're talking about. That guy has some seriously bizarro ideas on offense. It only works when you have Nash & Amare on your team!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I think its the tank the season get a high draft pick + clear out salary strategy.
> 
> No way is what the Knicks did a winning strategy, I swear to god I think they are tanking the season. Nearly 50 3 point shots attempted!


No, sorry...that's simply not true. They just came off a 4-game winning streak. There are also a ton of guys on that roster who want to prove themselves (Galinari, Chandler; Harrington playing for a contract; Lee is always playing hard), and you can't tell me D'Antoni's ego won't have him trying to win every single game.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Anyway, I thought this was actually a good win. The Knicks have been winning some games lately; they had that explosive 1st quarter but the Bulls didn't give up. That's encouraging.

I felt this was a very important win too -- early in this game thread, I wrote that the Bulls season might truly be lost if we lost this game (I mean, how can you have any hope whatsoever if you lose to the Nets AND Knicks at home...).

IMO, the Bulls had a very good effort against the Lakers and now hang in there to win this. Tyrus is coming back soon which should help our defense; I really believe his shotblocking and athleticism has been missed. 

Plus, we're only 1 game out from a playoff spot in the dreaded East, lol. My only fear is that Rose & Noah are not 100% healthy...if those guys start missing games, we're in serious trouble.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Anyway, I thought this was actually a good win. The Knicks have been winning some games lately; they had that explosive 1st quarter but the Bulls didn't give up. That's encouraging.
> 
> I felt this was a very important win too -- early in this game thread, I wrote that the Bulls season might truly be lost if we lost this game (I mean, how can you have any hope whatsoever if you lose to the Nets AND Knicks at home...).
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'd rather not think of this team sans Noah or Rose. Just...ouch.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> I think its the tank the season get a high draft pick + clear out salary strategy.
> 
> No way is what the Knicks did a winning strategy, I swear to god I think they are tanking the season. Nearly 50 3 point shots attempted!


except nyk as nothing to gain by tanking. utah gets their draft pick (and its not protected)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Always happy for a win, but we scored 98 pts against a team that plays no defense. Would not have been that many points had NY not went into fouling every possession with about 2 minutes left. 

We need scoring. TT will not be the answer to that, but he will help relieve the minutes played for Miller, Gibson, and Noah.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> except nyk as nothing to gain by tanking. utah gets their draft pick (and its not protected)


My gosh, you're right -- wow, I'm just amazed how Utah swindled them out of that. Unprotected lottery pick, lol. Further evidence, as you say, that NY has nothing to gain.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Always happy for a win, but we scored 98 pts against a team that plays no defense. Would not have been that many points had NY not went into fouling every possession with about 2 minutes left.
> 
> We need scoring. TT will not be the answer to that, but he will help relieve the minutes played for Miller, Gibson, and Noah.


Word.

Chris Bosh, Dwyane Wade, ... where are youse guys?


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

bullsger said:


> 2 seconds enough time for Knicks to get the 3-pointer
> 
> Bulls leading 94-87 with 30 seconds to play


I saw your avatar, and thought, wait a minute, I didn't post in the game thread!

Go Bulls!

Go Jo!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow I did not not know Utah had their unprotected pick. Wow they could miss out a chance on a top 10 pick because of a trade involving Tom Gugliotta lol. Ok I take the tanking think back but OMG I just could not believe any coach would allow his players to continue to shoot 3's in that second quarter, just bad basketball. The Knicks were up by 17 they should have played some half court and controlled the clock instead of jacking up shots in the first 10 seconds of possession which lead to the Bulls coming back.


----------

